# Yi Jersey



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

i dont even like the bucks, but im so buying a Yi jersey. he is real awesome. yah! go EEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

oh god.... I can't even picture it right now. Yi in the Reindeer jersey....


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

IF Yi stays, look for the Bucks to change their jerseys soon. No one in China is gonna buy a jersey with a reindeer.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LeroyJames said:


> IF Yi stays, look for the Bucks to change their jerseys soon. No one in China is gonna buy a jersey with a reindeer.



HIGHLY doubtful. They just changed their jersey's a yr ago.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> HIGHLY doubtful. They just changed their jersey's a yr ago.


:lol:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

All over they're asking "Where is Milwaukee?" and "What is a Buck?"


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

It doesn't matter there probably won't be a Yi jersey for awhile, Nike probably won't even make one with them being pissed about Milwaukee taking him.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

endorsements should just pay Milwaukee cash considerations to get Yi traded. no offense to bucks


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

While we are stupid for putting up with all this at least we are having the balls to not give into the stupid agent and Nike and trade him.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Don't trade him... no matter what.

If you trade him, you'll regret it.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

TheTruth34 said:


> i dont even like the bucks, but im so buying a Yi jersey. he is real awesome. yah! go EEEEEEEEEEEEE


That does not make any sense at all. :mrt:


----------



## DanielGibson4MVP (Jun 8, 2007)

Well if he does get traded I will go to whatever Buck's home game where Yi comes to town, and sport his Buck's jersey (just get personlized one), stick it to the Chinaman. 

I wish his people were such jerks, I was really looking forward to having him play for us. Kind of reminds me of when the Bucks traded Dirk after drafting him.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

this whole thing is so funny llooll


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

DanielGibson4MVP said:


> Well if he does get traded I will go to whatever Buck's home game where Yi comes to town, and sport his Buck's jersey (just get personlized one), stick it to the Chinaman.
> 
> I wish his people were such jerks, I was really looking forward to having him play for us. Kind of reminds me of when the Bucks traded Dirk after drafting him.


I doubt that really sticks it to him. He's not getting traded though, for once, Milwaukee is sticking to their guns and won't let this little whine stop them from their plans.


Dirk was just drafted for Dallas, the trade was already in set before the picks were made.


----------

